# question about winstrol



## Chico (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi,
I'm thinking about doing an 8 week cycle of Winstrol (Stanozolol) in the form of tablets, I am 29 years old, 215 lbs. 5'11" and I practice pro wrestling. I have done many programs in the past and many diets but never steroids, I'm not fat, but I would like to gain about 15lbs of muscle and burn some fat in the waist area and I just have some questions:

How many tablets should I take in a day?
If I do 2 days a week of cardio and no weightlifting should I also take them those days?
What are the most popular side effects?
After I'm done with the cycle would I lose any gains?

If anybody can help me out with some answers it would be great. Thanks!


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

That is probably the worst cycle you could think up

do this
1-8 Weeks ( or 10 weeks if you like) Test E 500mg a week ( 250mg 2x a week)
10-14 PCT Nolvadex 60/40/40/20/10


----------



## Mudge (Oct 25, 2005)

When are people going to fucking wake up about winstrol. Every uneducated idiot thinks its going to make him ripped, bigger and stronger, with no side effects.

At least make a half assed effort to read something about drugs before you ask "how many do I put in my mouth boss."


----------



## Mudge (Oct 25, 2005)

Chico said:
			
		

> What are the most popular side effects?



It seems the people voted to have bad cholesterol profiles for months as the best, and most desireable side effect from winstrol use.


----------



## Chico (Oct 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> When are people going to fucking wake up about winstrol. Every uneducated idiot thinks its going to make him ripped, bigger and stronger, with no side effects.
> 
> At least make a half assed effort to read something about drugs before you ask "how many do I put in my mouth boss."



I did, and I found different opinions from different people, some think is the best, some think is the worst... I was wondering what people thought in this forum... and that's why I asked before I went and bought them... have some class before you reply to a post "boss"


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Chico said:
			
		

> I did, and I found different opinions from different people, some think is the best, some think is the worst... I was wondering what people thought in this forum... and that's why I asked before I went and bought them... *have some class before you reply to a post "boss*"



You have no clue......................*Try reading a book*  
Any tool that told you a oral only Winstroll cycle was good is a retard....
Have the moron log on so we can make fun of him.


Love how on your second post you rip on a super mod who is probably the most knowledgeable person I know on the topic of steroids...

Good job tool


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have no clue......................*Try reading a book*
> Any tool that told you a oral only Winstroll cycle was good is a retard....
> Have the moron log on so we can make fun of him.
> 
> ...




You told me you didnt read.....dick....


----------



## Mudge (Oct 26, 2005)

Chico said:
			
		

> I did, and I found different opinions from different people, some think is the best, some think is the worst... I was wondering what people thought in this forum... and that's why I asked before I went and bought them... have some class before you reply to a post "boss"



I'm not talking opinions, I'm talking facts.

Side effects go beyond things you see, like acne, winny dick, and the like. If you care about your internal health you would probably stay away from this drug, unless you have mastered the art of HDL boosting and LDL lowering. In which case, break out every trick you have and watch your blood.


----------



## Chico (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have no clue......................*Try reading a book*
> Any tool that told you a oral only Winstroll cycle was good is a retard....
> Have the moron log on so we can make fun of him.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the help, I didn't mean to be rude to anybody, we're all adults here, I just think is weird how I found hundreds of differents opinions about this, trust me I've been researching for about 2 months now... I'll stay away from it and will look at the other stuff you sugested


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> When are people going to fucking wake up about winstrol. Every uneducated idiot thinks its going to make him ripped, bigger and stronger, with no side effects.
> 
> At least make a half assed effort to read something about drugs before you ask "how many do I put in my mouth boss."



that rudeness was uncalled for bro.. he just asked a question


----------



## ZECH (Oct 26, 2005)

Chico said:
			
		

> I found different opinions from different people, some think is the best,


Who or where said that? I have never seen anything posted about winny being the best.


----------



## Chico (Oct 26, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Who or where said that? I have never seen anything posted about winny being the best.



http://www.elitefitness.com/steroids/winstrol.html

here's where I found a lot of different opinions about it.


----------



## brogers (Oct 26, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> that rudeness was uncalled for bro.. he just asked a question


He asked a retarded question that shows he has no business considering steroids whatsoever.  People like this are the reason steroids are illegal, because they jump into things without a clue what they are doing and get themselves into trouble.

Perhaps it gets old responding to the same shit over and over.

An abrasive tone will maybe cause this idiot to realize what he's dealing with.  It isn't like taking creatine, you're fucking with your hormones, and you better know what you're doing.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree...I read everything I could before I even asked my first question on this board...and I got burned a few times too.

 take it in stride and don't let the "abrasiveness" get to you.


----------



## Chico (Oct 26, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> He asked a retarded question that shows he has no business considering steroids whatsoever.  People like this are the reason steroids are illegal, because they jump into things without a clue what they are doing and get themselves into trouble.
> 
> Perhaps it gets old responding to the same shit over and over.
> 
> An abrasive tone will maybe cause this idiot to realize what he's dealing with.  It isn't like taking creatine, you're fucking with your hormones, and you better know what you're doing.




Alright man... lay off the hgh for a few weeks and take it easy... there's no need to disrespect anybody


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 26, 2005)

Chico said:
			
		

> Alright man... lay off the *hgh* for a few weeks and take it easy... there's no need to disrespect anybody


 dude you have to stop w/ the ignorant comments...GH has nothing to do with emotions and irritability.

 Your setting yourself up.


----------



## Stu (Oct 26, 2005)

Chico said:
			
		

> Alright man... lay off the hgh for a few weeks and take it easy... there's no need to disrespect anybody


 lay off the hgh 

 i supose you think hgh makes people agressive


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 26, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> It seems the people voted to have bad cholesterol profiles for months as the best, and most desireable side effect from winstrol use.


yeah i saw that too, torn up tendons came in a close 2nd


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 26, 2005)

ehhh dont mind the hate.....its a side effect 


like the rage ya know...? Hate pills!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is probably the worst cycle you could think up
> 
> do this
> 1-8 Weeks ( or 10 weeks if you like) Test E 500mg a week ( 250mg 2x a week)
> 10-14 PCT Nolvadex 60/40/40/20/10




100% agree with you foreman


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2005)

The last person I saw who got their blood results back after being told winstrol was the safest and lowest side effect steroid, realized what a bunch of bull he was being fed. His doctor asked him why his HDL was on the floor, LDL was through the roof, and why his liver values were so high.

SIDE EFFECTS GO WELL BEYOND WHAT YOU CAN SEE OR FEEL

Why do guys get tripple bypass surgeries when they are 39 after years of steroid use? INVISIBLE SIDE EFFECTS

Just because it doesn't aromatize or give you breasts, dont buy someones bullshit about it being safe. Do the reading and you will find quite readily what a steroid can do to you. Asking for opinions is great, but you need to read up on facts of hormonal play as well.

Take a look at the standard dosing for a medicinal winstrol tablet, and then look again at how much people are talking.

A small winstrol dose would have you taking about 20 tablets of medicinal grade winstrol, with 40-60 not being abnormal. This is why underground tablets are so highly dosed, people use a lot more than was ever safely intended.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 27, 2005)

thank God we have Mudge here! great post big guy


----------



## Chico (Oct 27, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> lay off the hgh
> 
> i supose you think hgh makes people agressive



lol not really, that's just what the Ultimate warrior told Triple H... for the wrestling fans. Anyways thanks a lot for the advice, specially to Mudge and Foreman, I'll stick to Protein and Creatine...


----------



## The big guy (Oct 28, 2005)

Stay far, far, far away from Winny, It fucked up my chlorestrol levels for months, the Doc wante me to start Zocor, but I just start Nacin and Flax seed oil and other supps that would bring up my HDL and lowered my LDL, after using Winny my levels were 305 total and my Ldl (bad) was 291 and my Hdl (good) was 14, before that it was 168 and Hdl was 51, I got it back to 188. Its the worst of the worst. Like Mudge said you have to worry about your internal organs and whats going on inside too..


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2005)

I think the other guys HDL was something like 3, seriously. He was pissed because everyone told him how "safe" and "side effect free" winstrol was.

Take a look at the tabs used in medicine and how many the average bodybuilder takes. 50mg is somewhat of a starter dose, and even that puts some people in pain to the point they can't use it without something like Deca in the mix. Anyhow, we may take 5-10 dbol a day with 10 being somewhat high (10x5mg).

A pussy dose of winstrol would have you dumping 20x2.5mg, 100-150mg for those who can handle is not abnormal. Its just nowhere near healthy with what happens at those levels.

I have been tempted to do winstrol but the side effects are exactly what keeps me away. I wont use it because I dont want to ever love it.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 28, 2005)

The big guy said:
			
		

> Stay far, far, far away from Winny, It fucked up my chlorestrol levels for months, the Doc wante me to start Zocor, but I just start Nacin and Flax seed oil and other supps that would bring up my HDL and lowered my LDL, after using Winny my levels were 305 total and my Ldl (bad) was 291 and my Hdl (good) was 14, before that it was 168 and Hdl was 51, I got it back to 188. Its the worst of the worst. Like Mudge said you have to worry about your internal organs and whats going on inside too..


Well said Big "E"


----------



## The big guy (Oct 28, 2005)

I did not even do the tabs, I did the injectable winstrol at 100mgs EOD, not to worry about Liver values and they were still up a little not that bad but high, and thought like everybody else it was a safe drug, I did it because I always use what I call mass monster shit (I.E. cyp, ent, drol), so I will do something safe and mild to the body, yea sure it wreaked almost every level I have. Never Again!!!! Thanks PT..


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2005)

Anything in your body goes through the liver, food included.


----------



## Chico (Oct 31, 2005)

A friend of mine bought a bottle of stanazolol in pills, 10mg each and is taking it 3 times a day with meals, and also taking something else (forgot the name) but he says it raises his body temperature and is suppose to burn fat, I saw him after 3 weeks and hi doesn't look any different, besides the fact that his hair is getting thiner...


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 31, 2005)

souds great where can i get it lol


----------



## Mudge (Mar 30, 2010)

Probably T3, I get some hot flashes on it sometimes, generally just warmth.


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 30, 2010)

I think than if i won the goddamn wp contest i'll throw this box to garbage after what I've read here!!!Didn't know Winstrol was that harsh except for the joints.Thanks everyone!!!Lots of my friend in fighting sports seems interested in taking Winny,maybe they're searching for extra T and staying in their weight class!


----------

